# mead tall tank ?



## Blackout (Aug 9, 2013)

have some questions on this frame, first of all aproxx. year, so I can see what style of stem,crank/ring,fender brace style? also for the fork being a longer neck would a girls be the same or another mead model? neck measures 7". 
Thanks


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 9, 2013)

Are you looking for parts? I have this partial bike I would sell for $100 + shipping. I think it might be a Mead but I'm not sure. 





[/URL


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 9, 2013)

Frames were made by Westfield and Great Western.  Then Schwinn, maybe others.
There really isn't such thing as Mead serial numbers.  A 30's Schwinn built Ranger I had was ID'd with Schwinn serial numbers.  
Find out who made the frame, then research if that manufacturer serial numbers go back that far.
Normally these are dated with a collaborative approach.  Like you said. Fender brace style, chainring, headbadge.  Some cranks are even stamped.  You are from the ground up, so... It's tough.
Maybe get some close ups of the frames joints and seat stay.???
Women's forks work, but there are many different styles used.
Good luck sir.  Worth the time.

I'm thinking your safe to find and buy a rear tubular rack.  The patent on the square'd off one is 1922.  But sure it was on earlier bikes pre-patent.


----------



## jkent (Aug 9, 2013)

I had a 1923 Mead Ranger that got parted. I have several parts left. I still have a set of fenders and a tube rack that I think would be correct for this bike, that I would be willing to make a pretty good deal on. The fenders are in really good shape with the original braces and the glass jewel reflector.  I also have a really nice Mead Arisocrat seat and Delta battery canister and light that mounts to the handle bars. I do have the handle bars that came off the bike but there is no nickel left on them. Just let me know if there is any interest. Have anything interesting to trade?
Thanks, JKent


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 9, 2013)

jkent said:


> I had a 1923 Mead Ranger that got parted. I have several parts left. I still have a set of fenders and a tube rack that I think would be correct for this bike, that I would be willing to make a pretty good deal on. The fenders are in really good shape with the original braces and the glass jewel reflector.  I also have a really nice Mead Arisocrat seat and Delta battery canister and light that mounts to the handle bars. I do have the handle bars that came off the bike but there is no nickel left on them. Just let me know if there is any interest. Have anything interesting to trade?
> Thanks, JKent




This sounds promising.  Not sure that too many of these parts would of changed all that much between the '19-'23


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 11, 2013)

crash said:


> have some questions on this frame, first of all aproxx. year, so I can see what style of stem,crank/ring,fender brace style? also for the fork being a longer neck would a girls be the same or another mead model? neck measures 7".
> Thanks




Looks like a Schwinn frame, is the old Red paint original? If it is, that may be a big clue to the year. It would be interesting to know what years Mead offered the tall tank frame, 1915 to 192???


I just Noticed in the attached clip, the paint scheme is different from other years, head tube is frame color and no darts.


----------



## Blackout (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys I have a lot to learn, those old photos are really cool !! here are some shots of the joints, there seems to be brown under the red in the small areas I flaked off was stripped like this when I got it, also this tank did not come with the frame,


----------



## Hermanator3 (Aug 11, 2013)

My Mead Ranger is a 1924, stamped on the crank & other details fit.  The ser # is 218xxx so a 5 digit # is early.  I thought Mead made their own frames until the mid 1920's. However, Chitown is the guy to go to for Mead history.


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 12, 2013)

Hermanator3 said:


> My Mead Ranger is a 1924, stamped on the crank & other details fit.  The ser # is 218xxx so a 5 digit # is early.  I thought Mead made their own frames until the mid 1920's. However, Chitown is the guy to go to for Mead history.




Hermanator3, can you Please post a few pics or link to your bike so we can learn from it?

It's a wives tale that Mead actually built their own frames, they were simply assemblers of parts with clever marketing.

The serial number theory is good, if you can positively ID the frame maker, I have a 1920/21 Schwinn built Ranger 5 digit serial #68264. Assuming Crash's bike is a Schwinn, it's likely later. The difference of 20,000 numbers is probably no more than 3 years later.
The 1924 catalog still shows the 22" frame (tall tank) option for the Ranger. 
Does anyone reading this own a early 20's Ranger that can share some details.

*Please see my signature*


----------



## ace (Aug 12, 2013)

*Tall Mead Pathfinder*








Looks to be original but some of the parts look odd for a Mead. Chief sprocket, Harley style drop stand, early seat, and matching flat steel 28" wheels. Ser. # 179680. What year is it?


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 12, 2013)

ace said:


> View attachment 108744View attachment 108745View attachment 108746
> Looks to be original but some of the parts look odd for a Mead. Chief sprocket, Harley style drop stand, early seat, and matching flat steel 28" wheels. Ser. # 179680. What year is it?




The rims may be OG to the bike, In an article from 1926, George Lewis talks about these steel rims and the use of them for the past 3 years(1923) advertised as the "Lewis" rim. Is there a mark on the rims anywhere? My suspicion is 1926 was likely the last year the Lewis mark was used, then just plain o steel painted rims. 

 I have a 1924 Mead with these very same rims, color matched to the bike, black. Your ride does look Schwinn also, going to the longer 6 digit number may be a key in dating these Meads. 

I gotta look at my '24 Mead (Schwinn built) to see how many digits on serial.


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 12, 2013)

*Just When Ya Thinks Ya Seen Everything ......*

If Dave The Wave peeps these ... he' gonna have his peepers dialed in on "Tractor Beam" !!!


----------

